# TrueOS  on VirtualBox



## winchesterstoke (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi – and apologies if this is in the wrong place…
I’m trying to do a clean install of TrueOS on a VirtualBox.
The settings I’m using are pretty ‘vanilla’ using VirtualBox.
When I started the TrueOS install I was greeted by the TrueOS  splash screen, but I was met by a DOS/text style screen – see this as an  example of what seeing: https://i.stack.imgur.com/PWVuS.jpg
When trying any of the option I was met by ““FreeBSD/amd64 (Amnesiac) (ttyv0) login:” .

Any ideas please on how to get the TrueOS install working please?

(BTW: to check that my VirtualBox was working properly I used Ubunto and that was fine).
Cheers!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Rod Myers (Sep 4, 2018)

winchesterstoke said:


> Hi – and apologies if this is in the wrong place…
> I’m trying to do a clean install of TrueOS on a VirtualBox.
> The settings I’m using are pretty ‘vanilla’ using VirtualBox.
> When I started the TrueOS install I was greeted by the TrueOS  splash screen, but I was met by a DOS/text style screen – see this as an  example of what seeing: https://i.stack.imgur.com/PWVuS.jpg
> ...



NOT the place to ask about trueos or Project Trident


----------

